# New Signature Challenge Contest **Huge Prize** CHANGES MADE**



## Toxic

Well time for the new contest to begin, 

READ ALL RULES CAREFULLY,
If you have a question ask because all rules must be strictly followed.

1. Everybody will start with a single fighter render on a transparent background. Everyone will use the render supplied and it cannot be repostioned. (if a background copy of the render is used for blending purposes a slight movement is acceptable.)

2. The signature may not be resized, you must use it exactly as supplied.

3. Any effects you want to use are ok,

4, No further fighter pics can be used in the signature, a background photo is ok as long as it does NOT contain a fighter pic.

5. You must place the text requirements inside the sig. but this can be done as you see fit.

If your unsure about anything dont be afraid to ask.

Render to be used (Only one that is acceptable)







Remember it must be used exactly as provided, placement and size will be the same on all signatures in the contest. 

Text Requirements:
Title: Rashad Evans
SubText: Sugar
(Can be written as Sugar Rashad Evans)

Contest begins immediatly but if possible signatures should not be posted until Friday. 
Contest will Close one week from today and Voting will go up next Monday.

PRIZE is 82000 Points, and a big thank you goes out to CornBread, NikoCC, MJB23 and UFCFAN33 for helping me contribute to the prizepool.


GOOD LUCK To Everyone.

If you sign up below I will try to make sure your entry gets in if its a little late.


I have given into peer pressure.


----------



## Steph05050

im in ....even though i thought we got to pick from the ones MJ posted and could put any text that we wanted. i had already made one with a different pic and different text....ill have to redo one....we HAVE to put sugar?


----------



## Toxic

Im gonna say yes, the reason that everyone is using the same render is just to reall accentuate how diffrent each person is, how starting with the same pic and same text requrements just how diffrent they end up. sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Steph05050

its fine i just didnt realize ther was a text requirement ill just have to rearrange my things slightly...but i did have a diff pic in mind..esp since this one has both arms cut off on the sides...ill have to blend in


----------



## Toxic

You know I just picked one with more room to work around (the one with the fist cocked took up most of the room), I put Sugar as a subtext so it doesnt have to necessarily be in order just to give a little more freedom.


----------



## Steph05050

the one i already made was this one from this one









it just stuck out to me....anyways...ill get to working on this so i can try and win lol...


----------



## eric2004bc

im in, but i dunno what the hell i'll be able to come up with,
so all we can do is to add the text, and differant brushes and effcts, no other pictures?

this should intresting to see what others come up with


----------



## MJB23

Toxic the picture that steph posted is a much better one and the one I thought you were going to use because it looks the best. We should change it and use that picture.

Also check the prizepool in your OP because it seems to have grown a little :wink01:

Also I'm in.


----------



## Toxic

eric2004bc said:


> im in, but i dunno what the hell i'll be able to come up with,
> so all we can do is to add the text, and differant brushes and effcts, no other pictures?
> 
> this should intresting to see what others come up with


You can add pictures but no fighter pics, if you wanted to place Rashad next to an igloo and seal hunters that would be fine if you wanted to show him knocking out Lidell that would not.


Is this a general concensus on the Render? I understand were your coming from MJB and Steph, when I originally posted it I never even notice the left arm was cut off, my problem changing it is if some people have started using the one I originally posted then Im pretty much screwing them over if I change it.


----------



## MJB23

You aren't really screwing them at all. The contest just started and they have a week to redo it. It's not like making a sig takes weeeks to do.


----------



## ToeZup

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Toxic

I gave into peer pressure, I hate you guys I did mine last night and it turned out sick, I dont think it'll work with the second render though.


----------



## eric2004bc

so can we add a picture to the background but not another picture of the fighter?


----------



## Toxic

bingo,


----------



## Toxic

Its changed, You guys were right I just never realized that second arm was cut off and I had chosen the one I did because it was the most vivid colors of them all and I though it would help it pop out, it just happened that blended right in to my sig on luck when I made it so it was never an issue. It actually work better this way because with three sides cut off it cant really be moved.

Its fixed let do this thing.


----------



## plazzman

Using ONE stock is sort of weak IMO because you can't do much lighting/composition work, and it's just gonna end up being a single stock and a TON of brush, which is kinda lame, but nonetheless, I'll do it for the hell of it.


----------



## Toxic

you can use a picture plazz just not a fighter pic.


----------



## D.P.

Oo dom you guys...I already made one for the original pic.. What was wrong with it?

Well anyway, which one are we using now?


----------



## eric2004bc

D.P. said:


> Oo dom you guys...I already made one for the original pic.. What was wrong with it?
> 
> Well anyway, which one are we using now?


the one thats being used now is in the original post, its just been edited to take out the old pic and put the new one in


----------



## D.P.

eric2004bc said:


> the one thats being used now is in the original post, its just been edited to take out the old pic and put the new one in


Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

D.P. said:


> Oo dom you guys...I already made one for the original pic.. What was wrong with it?
> 
> Well anyway, which one are we using now?


Sorry....


----------



## D.P.

Toxic said:


> Sorry....


Lol, i'm not serious..no apology needed. :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman

Toxic said:


> I gave into peer pressure, I hate you guys I did mine last night and it turned out sick, I dont think it'll work with the second render though.


What am I gonna use, some pictures of sugar cubes? Using theme-onyms* in sigs is somewhat lame.


*A Theme-onym is making a sig based on a particular theme, usually based on the fighters name, or style. For example, using pics of axes in a Wandy sig.


----------



## MJB23

plazzman said:


> *What am I gonna use, some pictures of sugar cubes?* Using theme-onyms* in sigs is somewhat lame.
> 
> 
> *A Theme-onym is making a sig based on a particular theme, usually based on the fighters name, or style. For example, using pics of axes in a Wandy sig.


Damn plazz why'd you have to steal my idea


----------



## plazzman

Anywho, I'm finished.

Now I'm bored.......

I'm gonna go troll the forum


----------



## MJB23

I don't like this contest. I can't make a good background with any stocks and we can't use fighter pics so I can't blend a few pictures together.


----------



## D.P.

You guys could take it as a challenge to yourselves and see how good you do regardless. :dunno:

Done with mine btw.


----------



## Steph05050

im done to....not my greatest..but i focused on the text effects mainly


----------



## MJB23

I threw something together but it looks like complete shit and I don't think it really shows off my skills at all.


----------



## Steph05050

ha well my doesnt either...its by far not my best but i just did what i could...thats the point right? who can make the best out of what they r givin


----------



## D.P.

Yea, that's exactly the point. I think it's a really cool idea, take people out of their element and see what happens.


----------



## Toxic

Im really stuggling with some of it, It all went together great with the original render but the second one doesnt look as good and Ive tried starting over and it Im iffy on the results. Its a challenge though and thats what I love about it.


----------



## Steph05050

i think majority of us agree its a challenge


----------



## Toxic

Im begining to think alot of the people who said they were gonna join arent going to, we should gang up on Nikko and try and get his ass in here.


----------



## plazzman

Can I post mine up now, just to pressure some people


----------



## Steph05050

i think most of us r done with it...eric was gonna join i think and toezup is gonna try so curious to what they will do

chuck also said he'd join but also said he been busy

as wel as scotty so who knows toxic...they got till friday so yeah


----------



## plazzman

Steph05050 said:


> i think most of us r done with it...eric was gonna join i think and toezup is gonna try so curious to what they will do
> 
> chuck also said he'd join but also said he been busy
> 
> as wel as scotty so who knows toxic...they got till friday so yeah


Oh shit steph, I like the style of your sig, seems likes someones bitin my style


----------



## Toxic

plazzman said:


> Can I post mine up now, just to pressure some people


I have no fear of you Plazz you do what you gotta do, but I fear you may chase some of the newer guys away...


----------



## D.P.

Should we all just post ours then?


----------



## plazzman

Face it, you tremble at my site.


----------



## Toxic

If you guys feel the need to post what you go do it.


----------



## chuck8807

im still gunna be doin it i was gunna start on it later i felt no rush since the voting wont be til monday so ill def be done by the weekend


----------



## MJB23

Well ladies I'll be the first to post mine since I think it's done.

I keep changing it slightly so I might touch it up or redo little parts of it later on.


----------



## plazzman

The forum seems to be f*cking mine up everytime I post it, so if anyone can re-host mine so that the stipple doesn`t blotch, I shall reward you.

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/6a419a39.png

or

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/778dd7a6.png


----------



## D.P.

plazzman said:


> The forum seems to be f*cking mine up everytime I post it, so if anyone can re-host mine so that the stipple doesn`t blotch, I shall reward you.
> 
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/6a419a39.png
> 
> or
> 
> http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee139/plazzman/778dd7a6.png


These good?


----------



## ToeZup

Great job gentlemen. BRB


----------



## plazzman

D.P. said:


> These good?


Thanks, but it's still messin up my background.


----------



## D.P.

plazzman said:


> Thanks, but it's still messin up my background.


Weird, it looks the same as the link you gave.


----------



## plazzman

For me, the stipple in the background gets jumbled together and it makes these weird lines, like as if they were distorted or something. Originally it's supposed to look uniform and very fine.


----------



## Toxic

ToeZup said:


> Great job gentlemen. This show me yours if i show you mine stuff is freaking me out but here is mine. hahaha



ToeZ somebody didnt read the rules,....


----------



## MJB23

Does this look any better plazzy?


----------



## plazzman

Not to me. As long as it looks the same as my photobucket account, then I'm good.


----------



## MJB23

Yeah it looks the same as your photobucket account to me.


----------



## plazzman

K then it must be my computers


----------



## ToeZup

PM sent back.

I'll put another one together. It's no problem.


----------



## D.P.

I made two..but I'm leaning towards the second one more..but since we have till Friday, Everything might change:


----------



## scottysullivan

the pieces look really good so far!

here's mine as of now, i might play around with it and edit it before the deadline of friday. But i'm pretty pleased with it!


----------



## ToeZup

Here is mine.


----------



## Toxic

One of these will probably become my entry but I dont know which one,


----------



## ToeZup

Sick work Toxic.


----------



## plazzman

First one


----------



## Toxic

Thanks for the input Plazz, now can you be trusted or are you conspiring against me,...

I actually like the first one, I originally did it with a diffrent render and it looked much better but It still looks pretty good I think.


----------



## ToeZup

Yep first or even the second and no Plazz can not be trusted. :wink01:


----------



## SimplyNate

Still time to get in on this action?


----------



## Toxic

You bet.


----------



## chuck8807

this is what i got so far... might change it by friday...might not hmmm...


----------



## ToeZup

Great work chuck.

You know I look at all of these sigs and sig challenge entries and i'm amazed.
The quality of the work a lot of you guys and gals put out is top notch. Are there any graphic designers by trade or is everyone a practice makes perfect artist?

Great work everyone and that sig is sick chuck. Rep't


----------



## chuck8807

thanks toez and i go to school for graphic design im halfway through graduating and i agree the quality of the stuff on here is amazing


----------



## N1™

im in on this


----------



## plazzman

ToeZup said:


> Great work chuck.
> 
> You know I look at all of these sigs and sig challenge entries and i'm amazed.
> The quality of the work a lot of you guys and gals put out is top notch. Are there any graphic designers by trade or is everyone a practice makes perfect artist?
> 
> Great work everyone and that sig is sick chuck. Rep't


Practice made perfect, but now I go to school for this kind of crap.


----------



## MJB23

ToeZup said:


> Great work chuck.
> 
> You know I look at all of these sigs and sig challenge entries and i'm amazed.
> The quality of the work a lot of you guys and gals put out is top notch. Are there any graphic designers by trade or is everyone a practice makes perfect artist?
> 
> Great work everyone and that sig is sick chuck. Rep't


I wish I made money doing something like this. It would be so easy to do it from home. 

I'm self taught and not going to school for it.


----------



## ToeZup

chuck8807 said:


> thanks toez and i go to school for graphic design im halfway through graduating and i agree the quality of the stuff on here is amazing


Good luck with school chuck you do great work. :thumbsup:



plazzman said:


> Practice made perfect, but now I go to school for this kind of crap.


Very cool plazz. Nothing wrong with a head start. Your work is real good man. I should recruit you guys to come up with the next lines. The quality is outstanding and you guys love mma. Interesting...



MJB23 said:


> I wish I made money doing something like this. It would be so easy to do it from home.
> 
> I'm self taught and not going to school for it.


Great work MJB. How much fun would it be to make graphics all day and get paid. You have a talent man you might want to look into a couple classes, get a couple certs and next thing you know....


----------



## MJB23

ToeZup said:


> Great work MJB. How much fun would it be to make graphics all day and get paid. You have a talent man you might want to look into a couple classes, get a couple certs and next thing you know....


Thanks a lot Tony. It would be awesome to make graphics all day. I've been thinking about taking a few classes if I can and maybe finding something to do on the side.


----------



## N1™

well heres mine :


----------



## Steph05050

well mine SUCKS 











kinda like the text though


----------



## eric2004bc

i havent even started mine yet lol, i'll get on it 2moz sometime


----------



## D.P.

ToeZup said:


> Great work chuck.
> 
> You know I look at all of these sigs and sig challenge entries and i'm amazed.
> The quality of the work a lot of you guys and gals put out is top notch. Are there any graphic designers by trade or is everyone a practice makes perfect artist?


I'm actually a graphic design major...the only thing is that we don't use photoshop...Illustrator and Indesign is all. :dunno:


----------



## plazzman

Illustrator, and especially InDesign f*cking suck


----------



## D.P.

plazzman said:


> Illustrator, and especially InDesign f*cking suck


Yes they do man. When I first started with Illustrator, I was completely lost, it's like photoshop is a world of opportunity and Illustrator is useless..but once you start working with it more and more, I guess you learn to appreciate it. Indesign is just ridiculous, everythings a process lol.


----------



## plazzman

Yeah, I kind of got the hang of it now, and I probably hate it because we use them on Macs at school, and I f*cking hate Macs.

But I really don't get the point of InDesign


----------



## D.P.

plazzman said:


> Yeah, I kind of got the hang of it now, and I probably hate it because we use them on Macs at school, and I f*cking hate Macs.
> 
> But I really don't get the point of InDesign


Indesign is for like book layouts and designs...sucks.


----------



## MJB23

Why would you not use photoshop as a graphic design major? That doesnt really make sense to me.


----------



## D.P.

A lot of graphic design work are logos and book layouts, magazines..etc, photoshop is used, just not the way we would use it here to make sigs and stuff.


----------



## MJB23

Thats what I thought because my aunt is a graphic designer and she said she uses photoshop so I was wondering why they didn't teach it in school.


----------



## D.P.

I wish it was like the stuff we did here you know, making sigs and cool designs and what not, unfortunately it's mostly doing ugly shit for other people lol...well so far anyway.


----------



## plazzman

We use photoshop, but just not as much as, and for the reasons I want. We make some really lame shit.

They want us to use illustrator for most of the hard stuff, but I aint havin none of that and cheat my way with photoshop, even the painting assignments. I can paint and draw so much easier with photoshop.

Check out the fruit bowel in my portfolio, that was supposed to be illustrator, but I did it in PS.


----------



## D.P.

That's pretty good that you can do that, I only cheat with photoshop when using pictures, I'm not really good at painting or anything.


----------



## Steph05050

ToeZup said:


> Great work chuck.
> 
> You know I look at all of these sigs and sig challenge entries and i'm amazed.
> The quality of the work a lot of you guys and gals put out is top notch. Are there any graphic designers by trade or is everyone a practice makes perfect artist?
> 
> Great work everyone and that sig is sick chuck. Rep't


no i learned from a tutorial...i came to this site in june and by july i was making sigs...i had photoshop because i did photography and used it for that reason only but then i did this chuck liddell tutorial and from then i practiced and im where i am now...im not near the quality of these guys on here...i enjoy it as a hobby but i go to school for history..


----------



## eric2004bc

ToeZup said:


> Great work chuck.
> 
> You know I look at all of these sigs and sig challenge entries and i'm amazed.
> The quality of the work a lot of you guys and gals put out is top notch. Are there any graphic designers by trade or is everyone a practice makes perfect artist?
> 
> Great work everyone and that sig is sick chuck. Rep't


i started useing photoshop when i was about 13, just messing around with diff pictures so i learnt all the basics for myself, and then my boi became a graphic designer for a living making some T-shirts, posters, book covers etc etc for diff companys, and then in teh last 3 years of my school i took graphic design for GCSE, but didnt learn much new stuff, i just used what i already knew to get ahead of everybody else and get a good grade. now taht ive left school the only graphic stuff i do is sigs, but my sigs arnt even near the standard of some of the better artists on teh forum


----------



## ToeZup

Those are some interesting stories everyone thank you for sharing. I was always curious because the quality on this is great. Out of all the forums and what not mmaforum puts out the best quality graphics by far. Everyone has top notch sigs with so many different flavors and styles it's like walking through a modern graphic art museum everyday.

I just wanted to share my appreciation for your talents it needs to be noticed. Thanks again for your stories everyone it's been a great read. I'll be seeing you around the boards.


----------



## eric2004bc

damn, look like im not gunna be able to enter, i havnt done one yet coz been busy with new years, and today im flying to canada for a couple of days so wont be online.
good luck to everyone though its all good work


----------



## D.P.

Ok guys here's my final one:


----------



## scottysullivan

My final piece:


----------



## MJB23

When are we getting the voting up?

Toxic let me know if you want me to put it up for you.


----------



## N1™

MJB23 said:


> When are we getting the voting up?
> 
> Toxic let me know if you want me to put it up for you.


he said monday but i thought it ended friday. so it could be that he just doesnt have time today ?


----------



## Toxic

I'll give it till tommorow to see if anyone else throws one up then I'll throw up the voting, I think thats everyone but Sunday was supposed to be the deadline, (Friday was supposed to be when entries started coming in but everyone was eager so we threw that out.)

Also I need confirmation from Plazz on which one is his entry.


----------



## plazzman

Shit, I don't know. If it's only my PC that's distorting the background, then pick the first one. But if its making blotchy lines for you as well, then pick the second one.


----------



## Toxic

For me it only distorts when Im scrolling, its the only time Ive ever seen a picture do it but it gets blury when Im scrolling but clears up when I stop, dude your sig is haunted.


----------



## MJB23

I think it gets blurry when you scroll because of the stipple. I'm posting from my computer downstairs and I see the distortion that plazz was talking about but on my laptop I don't see it so I don't know what the problem with it is.


----------



## plazzman

Yeah, it's because I used an extremely fine scan dots, so that it looks almost like a mesh filter over it.

Have you ever looked at something like mesh stockings, and it had such fine holes on it that it looked like lines?

Well that's what my PC is doing.


----------



## MJB23

Here's kind of what it looks like on my computer downstairs but the screenshot made it the lines look more pixelated then they looked on the screen.

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee72/mbish23/mmafscreen-2.png


----------



## Toxic

they definatly dont look like that on my computer. Its kinda like when I got on the g/f's laptop PNG files with a transparent back ground all show up with a white back ground.(doesnt match up with forum background.)


----------



## plazzman

MJB23 said:


> Here's kind of what it looks like on my computer downstairs but the screenshot made it the lines look more pixelated then they looked on the screen.
> 
> http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee72/mbish23/mmafscreen-2.png


Perfect.

For me it looks like that when it's not enlarged (in your link)

It should be a smooth, almost whit-ish texture.

I know why it's doing it, but I just don't know if it's just me or anyone else.


----------



## Toxic

To me it kinda looks like a brown kinda denim like texture.


----------



## plazzman

Right right, that's what I was goin for. As long as it doesn't look like white blotches with blue background then we're fine.


----------

